# 67 gto grille with no park lights



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the look of the grilles without the parking lights but the grilles have a hole in themand the mounting plate for the lights to. Ive seen a few pics of cars with the mesh grille without the hole in them but cant find a pair. Not sure if anyone makes them or if there custom made. I want to put them on my car and ill mount the parking lights behind them. If anyone has any info i would appriciate it or i will just make my own. Here us a pic of a car with them.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

If I had to guess I would say that someone modified the originals. I have a couple of used sets stashed and I took a quick look. To duplicate that look it appears you would only have to cut off the mounting bracket that is riveted to the the grille then bend the wires back straight as the opening in the grille is only about one inch round and the wires continue all the way though. A little time bending them back straight and then polishing the stainless steel back and you could duplicate that look if you really like it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

We use a very similar woven heavy stainless steel mesh at work to separate the scrap shells from gunpowder. I make a set of grills for my friends GT500 hood from it and it looks great. Try Grainger.com, MSC industrial supply or others for the material in sheet form and make your own.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I made my front grilles today. I bougt a sheet of stainless mesh from the internet. I took apart my grilles and traced a copy onto the new sheet. Putting the new mesh into the border trim was a little of a pain in the ass. Once i got it the way i wanted it i riveted it back together. It came out pretty good


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That does look nice but where are you going to have the turn signals ?? Does the LeMans bumper have them in it ??


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going to try and mount them behind the grilles so I can still use them. Don't know how yet.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

bobby326 said:


> I made my front grilles today. I bougt a sheet of stainless mesh from the internet. I took apart my grilles and traced a copy onto the new sheet. Putting the new mesh into the border trim was a little of a pain in the ass. Once i got it the way i wanted it i riveted it back together. It came out pretty good



Looks great! Nice job. Consider a small LED or similar light in the bumper under the grills. Could be "hidden" per se but visible when in use. Love the clean look of those grilles. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

bobby326 said:


> I'm going to try and mount them behind the grilles so I can still use them. Don't know how yet.


Fabricate a panel that attaches to the core support, or as ALKY suggested, aftermarket LED in the opening in the bumper.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too. Mounting it to the core support


----------

